# 2.5 Gallon Planted Shrimp Tank



## LilGreenMan (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi everyone! This is my first planted tank and I've decided to go with a simple shrimp tank.

I went to my local Petsmart today to buy plants and a fish tank for my new project and discovered that there was a LFS tucked in the corner of the plaza across the road from Petsmart, Hallelujah! :biggrin:. The people working there are awesome and extremely friendly. They gave me great advice about which fertilizers are best and how much light the plants need. They have an amazing collection of saltwater and freshwater fish as well as many kinds of shrimp (although a bit expensive) :icon_sad:.

Tank:
Grreat Choice (not a spelling error) 2.5 gallon fish tank, $16 from Petsmart

Equipment:
Blue Planet 13W 5000K CFL bulb in a desk lamp (light on 4 hours, light off 4 hours, light on 4 hours)

Fertilizer:
Flourish comprehensive (I add 10 drops daily)

Flora:
anubias (left of slanted rock)
crypt (behind black rock)
java moss (tied on a rock)
hornwort (floating)
wisteria (background)

Flora:
around 4 or 5 ghost shrimp

The grand total for today's expenditures (plants, tank and flourish): $60

So, what do you guys think? Please let me know, I'm very open to criticism and constructive feedback.

Last photo was taken on April 14, 2013

P.S. Sorry in advance for bad quality photos, I only have a cellphone.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm a shrimp newbie, so I'll refer you to the experts for your question. I know there are some on here who have successfully kept shrimp in unfiltered planted bowls and others will tell you they'll do best with the sponge filter. Either way, you'll want to cycle your tank first. Search the threads and you'll find a lot of info. Have you had shrimp before?


----------



## meppitech (Apr 29, 2011)

I would get the filter going first. Not saying that you have to but it will greatly help in the cycling process, your shrimp, and your overall experience.


----------



## LilGreenMan (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks! I'm planning to get shrimp at the end of April when I move back home for the summer, so plenty of time for the tank to cycle and the plants to grow. I'll try fiddling with the air pump to get the filter working. I've never had shrimp before and I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Feb 17, 2013)

I think the reason the filter seems like it has no suction is due to it laying sideways the air bubbles will just run along the top of the tube not really moving as much water as if it was upright. If you turn the filter so the tube is up the bubbles will be rushing through the center of the pipe pulling water through with more force. You may have to cut the tube to fit the tank. I'm no expert but I think that may help. 

Good job on the tank it looks good.


----------



## LilGreenMan (Mar 11, 2013)

kingjombeejoe said:


> I think the reason the filter seems like it has no suction is due to it laying sideways the air bubbles will just run along the top of the tube not really moving as much water as if it was upright. If you turn the filter so the tube is up the bubbles will be rushing through the center of the pipe pulling water through with more force. You may have to cut the tube to fit the tank. I'm no expert but I think that may help.
> 
> Good job on the tank it looks good.


Thanks! I've done some research into the filter problem and I agree with you. The tube is way too long for my tank, but instead of cutting it I was thinking of making a DIY sponge filter using the sponge I already have. They don't seem to be too difficult to make, but I have doubts about their suction capabilities. Does anyone have a DIY filter that would like to comment?


----------



## LilGreenMan (Mar 11, 2013)

An update about the LFS I went to yesterday:
They recently opened at that location, which is why the last time I went to Petsmart (September 2012) I did not see it there. I'm not oblivious! Huzzah!!


----------



## RobMc (Oct 16, 2012)

If you load the tank with floaters, java, or anything that will rapidly export Nitrate I'd guess you could easily sustain 20+ with minimal water changes. but start with 5 and you'll have 20+ in no time.


----------



## LilGreenMan (Mar 11, 2013)

RobMc said:


> If you load the tank with floaters, java, or anything that will rapidly export Nitrate I'd guess you could easily sustain 20+ with minimal water changes. but start with 5 and you'll have 20+ in no time.


Thanks for the advice, I hope my plants grow faster than my shrimp reproduce!


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

i have a 2.5 gallon with TT and Fire reds, and my suggestion is - get a filter.
it's a smaller tank, and while some may advise against keeping shrimp in such a small tank, i think it's fine as long as...

your water parameters are good. i can't tell you scientifically as some may demand on this forum to prove a point but i don't think this requires much convincing. in a smaller body of water, it'll be really easy for your water parameters to change as opposed to a 25 gallon tank with a filter. not having a filter i would think would greatly increase your changes of having parameter swings which will likely kill shrimps, even as hardy as RCS.


----------



## amygirl11 (May 20, 2012)

I just tore down a 10 gallon. It was on a double stand near the floor. I NEVER gave it any attention. No filter or heater, only light. I fished out 35 White Clouds, a CPO, & a couple of Neo's. The top was covered in Duckweed and it was jammed pack with Hornwort. I didn't even know I had that much in there. All were living and thriving.


----------



## LilGreenMan (Mar 11, 2013)

Quick update on the tank, 4 days after setup

Wisteria have grown like crazy. They're too tall to stand straight in the tank and have to bend and lean to stay underwater. I'll trim them in a week or so. THe java moss on the diagonal rock have grown a little; I'm quite happy about that. Everything seems to be taking root, except for the anubias on the left, but it isn't floating around or hurting anyone so I'm going to leave it be. I've also added a few more clippings of hornwort.

I took out the filter since it wasn't doing anything. I've decided to cut the tube to make it fit into this tiny tank, so I don't have to spend anymore money on pvc. I'll put the filter back in once I've cut it down to size. The air bubbles from the airstone keeps uprooting the crypt on the right, so I've moved the black rock back a little bit to keep the gravel in place.

I might change the gravel to potting soil in a month or so when I go back home for the summer.

Cool beans. I hope everyone is having a great week so far.


----------



## LilGreenMan (Mar 11, 2013)

More updates!

A minor rescape and 10% water change.
I tied the Anubias down to a rock and tied bundles of wisteria together.
Air stone moved to the back and placed on surface of gravel (instead of buried in gravel).
Lighting at around 9 hrs/day.
Will reduce fertilizer doses to 5 drops once a week.

Going to LFS to get some feeder ghost shrimp tomorrow!:bounce:

Here are some pictures of the tank from different angles to keep you guys happy until I have shrimp pics. Sorry again for low res, the only camera I have is on my cellphone.


----------



## LilGreenMan (Mar 11, 2013)

*Ghost Shrimp!*

Today I went back to the LFS that I found last friday. I bought 10 feeder ghost shrimps for $5. All 10 survived the long bus ride. I have some larger ones and some very small ones. They're all scampering around the tank now, exploring their new home. I have lots of dead plant leaves at the bottom for them to eat and the bigger ones seem to be enjoying it.

The lid for my tank does not fit properly; the lid is made of glass and there is no space to fit air lines. There is a small crack approximately 1cm or 0.5inch wide and I'm concerned that the shrimp will jump out of this crack to their deaths. They seem to be quite jumpy when I was floating the bag in the tank. Hopefully they'll settle down and decide that suicide is not the best option.

Here are some low res, out of focus pictures courtesy of my cellphone.


----------



## LilGreenMan (Mar 11, 2013)

More updates! More pictures!

Sorry, it's been a while since the last update. I've been busy with school. Actually, I'm still busy with school; I'm in the middle of my final exams. But there's no time to study, I have the Planted Tank Community to please!

(Prof Farnsworth voice) Good news, everyone! The plants are bubbling! Yayyyyyy!!!!!!!:bounce: My girlfriend discovered that depending on where the desk lamp is angled, different plants will bubble and they will also bubble at different rates depending on how much light they get. Photosynthesis, what a wonder of evolution.
The wisteria have grown above the water level and continue to grow even though they're being stopped by the glass lid. They're all bent and S shaped now.
The java moss and the crypt are brown :icon_sad:, but somehow the crypt still has bubbles on its leaves??? Why???
The glass is all covered in green algae, which means I should reduce the photoperiod, but the shrimp seem to enjoy snacking on the algae once in a while.
I only have 4 or 5 ghost shrimp left. A few of them died 3 weeks ago and were eaten by their living counterparts. (1st picture is of 2 ghost shrimps cannibalizing their dead comrade, 2nd picture is of a dead shrimp) I don't feed the shrimp at all, they just eat whatever dead plant matter or algae is in the tank. Can you spot the ghostie in the 4th picture?
I also added a "No Fishing" octopus ornament upon the insistence of my girlfriend. I took out the foam filter, took it home, cut it down to size, and then put it in a hospital tank. The airstone is still in this tank, but I'm no longer using it. Just letting the airstone gather some precious bacteria so I can jump start a new tank.
Also, please take a look at the last picture, it seems to be a snail. It's in a different spot every time I look at my tank. It has a see-through, spiral shell. Can anyone identify it?


----------



## LilGreenMan (Mar 11, 2013)

I also bought an Aquatop PFE-1 HOB filter and a Hydor Theo 25W heater from amazon.ca yesterday.
I will buy a hood for this tank to replace the desk lamp when I'm done my finals.

In other news, my girlfriend and my roommates witnessed a hawk swoop down and grab a squirrel off a tree. I feel really left out.


----------



## LilGreenMan (Mar 11, 2013)

Baaadumdumdum...another shrimp bites the dust...badumdumdum....another shrimp bites the dust, aaaaand another one down and another one down, another shrimp bites the dust!!!!


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

I wouldn't take it too hard. Ghost shrimp don't usually last because of the way they are shipped and handled.


----------



## LilGreenMan (Mar 11, 2013)

dougolasjr said:


> I wouldn't take it too hard. Ghost shrimp don't usually last because of the way they are shipped and handled.


Thanks for the condolences. I'm actually happy that 3 or 4 of 10 are still alive. I didn't expect so many to make it for this long.


----------



## LilGreenMan (Mar 11, 2013)

Just counted 5 shrimps and 1 snail


----------

